# beautifying gold specimens with chemistry



## mlgdave (Apr 25, 2011)

these were a very silvery grey color, they do have high silver content but I was able to get them a nice flash gold color, I am gonna keep playing with them to try get a HIGH luster (may not be possible).

I started with boiling 35% h202, then went to boiling 34% HCL, then went back to 35% h202 and finally boiling 35% nitric, about 30 mins with each

This one is 0.45 grams















This one is almost 1 gram













I also have some specimens that were already beautiful and high luster gold that I will post in another post!

mlgdave


----------



## Claudie (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice! :lol:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice. You should keep this stuff all in one thread insted of splitting it up.


----------



## mlgdave (Apr 25, 2011)

Yea, likely a good idea, too spread out now that you mention it, Harold or Noxx you guys wanna delete my latest post and I can combine it all?

mlgdave


----------



## Claudie (Apr 25, 2011)

I think you can edit/delete your own posts.


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 26, 2011)

mlgdave said:


> Yea, likely a good idea, too spread out now that you mention it, Harold or Noxx you guys wanna delete my latest post and I can combine it all?
> 
> mlgdave


It's pretty easy for us to combine all of the posts in one. If you'll give me the link to the one you want to remain, I'll move this thread to that one, where they'll be combined. I'd do it without your help, but I may get it wrong. 
If you'd like that done, just post the link in this thread. We can delete anything that isn't pertinent once they are combined. 

By the way, I get on the board late at night, so give me a little time to get it done. Happy to oblige! 

Harold


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 26, 2011)

Claudie said:


> I think you can edit/delete your own posts.


If I'm not mistaken, once a post receives a response, it can no longer be deleted---although it can be edited. That is to be discouraged, however, for it often ruins the purpose of an entire thread. It's much nicer to ask to have threads combined when that is appropriate, as it likely is in this instance. 

Harold


----------

